# Federally Forced Islamization



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The federal government on Wednesday sued the small north-metro city of St. Anthony, contending that its City Council violated federal law in 2012 by rejecting a proposed Islamic center. &#8230;

"An injustice has been done," U.S. Attorney Andy Luger said at a news conference in Minneapolis. "I will not stand by while any religious group is subject to unconstitutional treatment that violates federal civil rights laws."

Actually, DOJ happily stood by when the city previously denied a Christian group the use of the same space. Mr. Luger didn't mention that in his pretentious announcement.

The lawsuit alleges that the council's decision to deny the Abu Huraira Islamic Center the right to establish a worship center in the basement of the St. Anthony Business Center violates the Religious Land Use and Institutionalized Persons Act passed by Congress in 2000.


The link to the article is embedded; please click and read the entire story.

It appears as if our federal government is working hard to change the ideological landscape of this nation. While Christianity is the foundation of our individual rights, Islam is the antithesis to it and those rights. If this middle-aged, semi-literate southern can figure this out, you know darned well those in control know what they are doing.

What can be the only reason for this? The destruction of the nation.

Mega mosques are being constructed across America, by the way, and they are being funded by countries such as Turkey and Saudi Arabia. Do are search for mega mosques in America and see what you find.

Remember, a mosque isn't the same as a Christian church. It is also a military command and control center, as well as foot hold in the country being conquered by Islam. By establishing these centers, Islam is claiming the land as belonging to Allah and even if the country expels the invaders from the land, it is the duty of the adherents of Islam to strive to retake the land. Not that our government would allow the countering ideology to be expelled.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You don't think any of this has to do with Obumer's religious aspirations?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hannity pressing an imam, who finally stated that sharia will be established in America.

Sean Hannity Explodes on Imam: ?Every Radical Islamist Like You Will Be Wiped Off the Face of the Earth? | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The people know what our government has become and we allow it to continue so we have no one to blame but ourselves, period. The 2nd Amendment was made for this kind of government tyranny, it is up to the people to exercise they're rights to use said power to control the government!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Fortunately, it will be over my dead body.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Denton said:


> Hannity pressing an imam, who finally stated that sharia will be established in America.
> 
> Sean Hannity Explodes on Imam: ?Every Radical Islamist Like You Will Be Wiped Off the Face of the Earth? | Video | TheBlaze.com


Not going to get into the main subject of this topic but just watched the link with Sean Hannity. Wow. Radicals like that just get me boiling and echo the message another vet made about ISIL. I miss all these good news stories being overseas (AFN. You suck) so thanks for posting it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> Not going to get into the main subject of this topic but just watched the link with Sean Hannity. Wow. Radicals like that just get me boiling and echo the message another vet made about ISIL. I miss all these good news stories being overseas (AFN. You suck) so thanks for posting it.


We will try and keep you informed. Meanwhile, be safe while in their held territory.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Generally I avoid talking about religious issues, since my beliefs are different than most of yours, and absolutely positively nothing I can say will convince any bible believing Christian that I have the sense that God gave a goose. Nothing I can do about that, what y'all believe is not my problem.

It's not my problem up until anybody starts saying that they want to nationalize a religion. I don't care which religion it is, pick one... Christianity, Judaism, the Muslim faith, Mormonism, worshiping the Sun God, doesn't matter.

At that point in time, when whomever it is tries to make their beliefs the law of the land, THEN I have a problem.

The first Amendment was written for a REASON. It is exact, it is specific, and it's in the constitution. 

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

BOOM. No state religion, period. None. Zero. Zip. NADA.

Protecting the First Amendment is one of the main reasons we NEED the Second Amendment so desperately. 

No sharia law, no way, no how. While we are at it, I don't want ANY church doctrine written into law. I don't want Joesph Smith to dictate our form of government, any more than I want Billy Graham or Yusuf al-Qaradawi or any other preacher, rabbi, saint, pontiff or mullah, and this is something we must not let happen.

Church is for church, for home, for family, for friends... but church laws and religious doctrine is not for judges, juries and executioners...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know, it worked well during the "witch hunts". :roll:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I don't know, it worked well during the "witch hunts". :roll:


One would suppose whether you considered it have "worked well" rather depends on if you were Cotton Mather or if you were Rebecca Nurse or any of the other innocent victims unfairly tortured to death...

Of course, witch hunts were BEFORE the Constitution was written and part of the reason we have the First Amendment...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Generally I avoid talking about religious issues, since my beliefs are different than most of yours, and absolutely positively nothing I can say will convince any bible believing Christian that I have the sense that God gave a goose. Nothing I can do about that, what y'all believe is not my problem.
> 
> It's not my problem up until anybody starts saying that they want to nationalize a religion. I don't care which religion it is, pick one... Christianity, Judaism, the Muslim faith, Mormonism, worshiping the Sun God, doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from;
But islam is a Socio-Political Ideology of World Domination. The muslimes want to kill or convert you. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with power.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is the neat thing.
Our way of governance is based on the Christian faith. Our society was based on the Christian faith. Based on the faith, not any particular sect of the faith.
The 1st Amendment's point was that the federal government was not to choose one sect over the rest as the national religion. It was not to shove Christianity out of sight or to create a faithless culture. I know that is hard for those who are hobbled by today's education systm to believe, but it is true.

Why is Christianity the best foundation, the evil old white men thought? Because, along with it being the origin of common law, it also allows for free will. You don't have to be a Christian, just abide by our laws. The basic premise of constitutional law is to do unto others as you would have them do unto you.

The more you understand Islam the more you'll understand it is a far greater enemy than even communism.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am done. Tablet typing is for the birds!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think this has to do with revelations. First the muslims will start coming here(all ready have) then christians will start being persecuted(happening now) then they will be hunted down.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The day Islam is eradicated, I will dance in the streets. If that means eradicating its followers, so be it. Splitting hairs by saying we are not at war with Muslims, but only extremist Islamists is pure crap. All of them follow a code of beliefs (I won't call it a religion) that is nothing but an excuse for butchery of non-believers. Need proof? Of the three main religions that came from the Middle East, Christians have the cross as our symbol representing Christ's sacrifice for our sins, Judaism has the Star of David representing the hope for things to come, Islam has a SWORD! So much for that BS about the religion of peace!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well Sharia law won't happen here where I am, and anyone I catch enforcing it, and I am not discriminating will be dealt with the same as those who want it....BOOM


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Generally I avoid talking about religious issues, since my beliefs are different than most of yours, and absolutely positively nothing I can say will convince any bible believing Christian that I have the sense that God gave a goose. Nothing I can do about that, what y'all believe is not my problem.
> 
> It's not my problem up until anybody starts saying that they want to nationalize a religion. I don't care which religion it is, pick one... Christianity, Judaism, the Muslim faith, Mormonism, worshiping the Sun God, doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


Its Hope and Change. They hope you will not notice the change until its too late. Fundamental change of America. Dumb bunnies voted for it.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> The federal government on Wednesday sued the small north-metro city of St. Anthony, contending that its City Council violated federal law in 2012 by rejecting a proposed Islamic center. &#8230;
> 
> "An injustice has been done," U.S. Attorney Andy Luger said at a news conference in Minneapolis. "I will not stand by while any religious group is subject to unconstitutional treatment that violates federal civil rights laws."
> 
> ...


Simple solution....Let them open one...and then open up the rest of the basement for the Minneapolis Pork Hall of Fame display.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

I normally don't get involved with religious issues, since my beliefs often clash with others'. I will also start by saying that I don't agree with what many followers of Islam have done in the name of their religion.

But it is a religion, and my own beliefs emphasize tolerance of others' beliefs. It is a power-grabbing religion that seems to emphasize war, but it is a religion.

My point is, I'm wondering if the government powers are standing up more for these mosques because so many people are speaking _against_ the associated religion? Not the likely solution, because it's really obvious, but I do wonder. The alternative--that someone _is_ trying to force a religion on everyone--makes me shudder.

Maybe I just have a bit too much faith that people aren't that stupid, but they don't call them the sheeple for nothing, do they...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FrostKitten said:


> I normally don't get involved with religious issues, since my beliefs often clash with others'. I will also start by saying that I don't agree with what many followers of Islam have done in the name of their religion.
> 
> But it is a religion, and my own beliefs emphasize tolerance of others' beliefs. It is a power-grabbing religion that seems to emphasize war, but it is a religion.
> 
> ...


FK,
I'm not going to get swamped in the definition of religion, I'll just say that my research has proven that islam is an evil, violent, woman hating, pedophile laced, socio-political ideology of murder and domination. It is a power grab. Women are abused, children are raped and abused, heads are cut off, non believers are killed. They want "infidels" killed or converted. The violent ones want to do the killing and the others support it, silently or not.
Religion? I'm not smart enough to debate the definition of "religion" but I am smart enough to know that your little kitten self will be raped, raped again, then murdered violently if their little religion has its way.
If they come my way, they will be met with equal or greater violence, so help me God.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FK,
> I'm not going to get swamped in the definition of religion, I'll just say that my research has proven that islam is an evil, violent, woman hating, pedophile laced, socio-political ideology of murder and domination. It is a power grab. Women are abused, children are raped and abused, heads are cut off, non believers are killed. They want "infidels" killed or converted. The violent ones want to do the killing and the others support it, silently or not.
> Religion? I'm not smart enough to debate the definition of "religion" but I am smart enough to know that your little kitten self will be raped, raped again, then murdered violently if their little religion has its way.
> If they come my way, they will be met with equal or greater violence, so help me God.


Oh, if they had half a chance, I don't doubt it, Slippy. And it's ironic, because when they reincarnate, it will be as women or children who are abused...

Like I stated earlier, I don't agree with what many of them choose to do. And regardless of what their religion allows, it is _their_ choice, and if they bring that choice with them anywhere near me, I'll put them down just as quickly as I would any sick animal. I'll tolerate what you worship, but I won't tolerate any threats cast my way.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know what? DUring ol' WW Desert Storm I was pissed when they stopped us from taking Bagdad and I said then.."We will be back here in 10 years". Well 12 years later we came back...Then in 2009 after they told us to pull out I said "We will be back in less than 10 years"...and now here we are. Until this country decides to say that we will only accept a religion that accepts the existence of other religions, lack there of, and freedom of the individual to choose at will which they aspire too...and any religion that does not is not a recognized religion but rather a cult and an oppressive entity having no right to exist in the US in any form. And then we force all of those who practice such "Religions" into an isolated area and destroy every last single remnant of their existence and kill every last one of them who ever aspire to resurrect it...then remove that knowledge from the brains of every human being on the face of the planet...this problem will not go away. I hates me some ISLAM...and secretly giggle at the thought of the day they raise their damned heads in my country....OSFG gets to go kill again...and I can still have weekends with the family too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

As the Constitution states; "a peaceful assembly.."of worship, etc. Will the burden of proof that those Islamic "worshippers" are actually terrorists be on us?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> Oh, if they had half a chance, I don't doubt it, Slippy. And it's ironic, because when they reincarnate, it will be as women or children who are abused...
> 
> Like I stated earlier, I don't agree with what many of them choose to do. And regardless of what their religion allows, it is _their_ choice, and if they bring that choice with them anywhere near me, I'll put them down just as quickly as I would any sick animal. I'll tolerate what you worship, but I won't tolerate any threats cast my way.


FK, I have had several friends who believed things I do not. Several, for example, are Wiccans. They understand and have no problem with the concept of a "Christian" nation. They also realize they are protected in such a nation as their right to their own beliefs is protected. The case is not the same in sharia-ruled areas. As has been stated, Islam is not a religion, but a religious/political/military system that is intolerant of notions like free will.

The socialistic/secular countries in Europe are learning this the hard way. It seems the U.S. government is trying to insure we keep up. This will make sure we are all at war, and not just the Christians.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

*cough* Sorry, the "you" was directed at above mentioned terrorists. Did I come off as directing that at someone here? Sorry.

See, it's that "religious" part that grabs me, every time. It is considered a religion, and I am still struggling with what it's mutated into. What was probably once a "clean" religion has become, essentially, an arrogant, ego-boosted terrorist organization.

Now, that aside, their activities and decisions are easier to focus on, without the religious context. I still wouldn't hesitate to take care of that problem if it presented itself. If we continue down this way, it will inevitably come to that ("we" being our country), but am I the only one who feels like multiple things are going to hit at once? This may just be a tipping point...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Islam was never a clean religion. Islam (means submit) is a religion, moral system, military, monetary, political and legal system all in one. This is what it was when founded in the 7th century. If it seems brutal and medieval that is because it is. As pointed out in so many posts conversion by sword point is acceptable. Kill the rest if you please or permit them to exist as second class citizens that pay a hefty tax (Muslims pay none) and honor Islam at all times as a demi. The status of demi may be revoked at any time without notice or cause. 

What I do not get is that the Femanazis and homosexuals apparently hate Christianity so much that they help promote Islam which would kill these people outright by stoning them to death if given a chance just to get at Christians. Kind of what the US government does in the UN, IMF, foreign aid and world bank by stealing from its own citizens then get stabbed in the back as thanks..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> *cough* Sorry, the "you" was directed at above mentioned terrorists. Did I come off as directing that at someone here? Sorry.
> 
> See, it's that "religious" part that grabs me, every time. It is considered a religion, and I am still struggling with what it's mutated into. What was probably once a "clean" religion has become, essentially, an arrogant, ego-boosted terrorist organization.
> 
> Now, that aside, their activities and decisions are easier to focus on, without the religious context. I still wouldn't hesitate to take care of that problem if it presented itself. If we continue down this way, it will inevitably come to that ("we" being our country), but am I the only one who feels like multiple things are going to hit at once? This may just be a tipping point...


Learn about it and you'll know better than to say "probably" about it.

It has not mutated, as you might think. Learn the history of its existence and you'll learn that since its creation, the only time it has been stymied is when the Europeans responded with the jihad and when the Ottoman caliphate was ended. Everyone and every other belief in its path is destroyed or severely subjugated.

It is a "religious"/political/ military philosophy that has the goal of world domination. Islam does not mean peace, but submission. There is no room for free will. There isn't room for differing points of view on Islam, but they will hash that out once the rest of us have submitted.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Islam - One of the many faces of Satan

Only when the last Muslim is 6ft. under will the problem be solved.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Anybody that thinks that Islam, in anything other than a diluted, very "moderate", not-really-adherent form, is compatible with a Republic, the United States, or even the 1st Amendment, is kidding themselves. I've spoken against Islam several times on this forum. I really do think it is the Beast of Revelations. Muslims are welcome to practice their religion, but they sure as hell are not welcome to try and implement Sharia Law in any form, at any level. Nor are they welcome to try and demand a special status here in America.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Where were the Feds when earlier a Christian Church wanted to use the same area and were denied by the city council? How is it discriminatory to deny some Muslims the use of the area but not discriminatory to do the same to some Christians? I do not have any problem whatsoever with the Council denying Christians the use of the area, but it WOULD be discriminatory if they turned around an let Muslims use it.

As for Islam and infringing on their Freedom of Religion, I look at it like I do the followers of Kali in India during the 19th century. For those who are not familiar, Kali (or Cali) is the goddess of Death and Destruction. Her followers then were known as "Thugees" (where the word thug derives from), and they worshiped their goddess by MURDERING people. I have seen estimates as high as 1 million people were murdered before the British Military stomped it out, and there are persistent rumors that there are still followers who practice their religion in some areas of India. 

As someone once said, the Constitution is not a suicide note. If there is a religion that teaches that it is it's followers duty to kill nonbelievers and by whatever means necessary to impose it's laws on a country, then it should be at least strongly restrained if not eradicated.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

DOJ and Obama admin. are all about helping spread the cancer of radical Islam. It's about the only thing they have been transparent about...


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> Anybody that thinks that Islam, in anything other than a diluted, very "moderate", not-really-adherent form, is compatible with a Republic, the United States, or even the 1st Amendment, is kidding themselves. I've spoken against Islam several times on this forum. I really do think it is the Beast of Revelations. Muslims are welcome to practice their religion, but they sure as hell are not welcome to try and implement Sharia Law in any form, at any level. Nor are they welcome to try and demand a special status here in America.


Now, see, isn't this what I just said? I don't care what they worship, as long as they don't bring that decision to murder someone anywhere near me? Which means it would be a diluted, "moderate" form. Thank you Alpha, for saying it better.

I also sincerely doubt it started out this way, anymore than the Catholic church started with the Crusades. Islam probably did not stay in its initial peaceful state for long, but I don't think the entire thing started when someone decided, "Hmmm. How do I show my devotion to Allah? Oh, I know! I'll drench my alter in blood!" (Which seems to be their main thought process now)

I believe someone said earlier that religions like this should be considered cults, which they should, and Islam in particular. However, they are considered an actual religion for some reason, bringing us back to the subject at hand. The area that was denied to the Muslims was also denied to a Christian church, which means no actual discrimination took place because they treated both groups the same. That should be the basis for the argument in court, which means they should win.

Of course, the system is corrupt, meaning they'll lose unless some sort of divine intervention takes place.

Is there anything else I can clear up on my previous thoughts? I do apologize, communication is not my forte, but I'll try...


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> I also sincerely doubt it started out this way, anymore than the Catholic church started with the Crusades. Islam probably did not stay in its initial peaceful state for long, but I don't think the entire thing started when someone decided, "Hmmm. How do I show my devotion to Allah? Oh, I know! I'll drench my alter in blood!" (Which seems to be their main thought process now)


You're absolutely right. The Qur'an was not written all at once, but over many years, and then assembled after Mohammed's death by one of his successors. The important thing to note is that there are a great many verses in the Qur'an that talk about tolerance, acceptance, and living peacefully with non-believers. These verse come from the Mecca period, when Mohammed was living in Mecca, and starting out in his ministry. These verses are typically the ones cited by Muslim apologists to show that Islam is a "religion of peace". Unfortunately, the vast overwhelming majority of them have been abrogated by later verses. After he was run out of Mecca, and fled to Medina, Muhammad supposedly received new divine revelations that "showed him" to make war upon the rulers of Mecca, as well as others (Jews, Christians of the Byzantine Empire, other pagans, etc). These later verses take precedence over the earlier ones, and are typically the ones cited by Al-Queda, Iran, the Islamic State, etc.

For anybody wanting a good, honest look at what the Qur'an actually says, I'd recommend _The Complete Infidel's Guide to the Koran_ by Robert Spencer. He breaks down the usual arguments from both sides, and shows what the Qur'an actually says about Jews, Christians, pagans, women, etc.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

as a former muslim im absolutely ****ing scared of what those sand monkeys will do to the great country of america


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> You're absolutely right. The Qur'an was not written all at once, but over many years, and then assembled after Mohammed's death by one of his successors. The important thing to note is that there are a great many verses in the Qur'an that talk about tolerance, acceptance, and living peacefully with non-believers. These verse come from the Mecca period, when Mohammed was living in Mecca, and starting out in his ministry. These verses are typically the ones cited by Muslim apologists to show that Islam is a "religion of peace". Unfortunately, the vast overwhelming majority of them have been abrogated by later verses. After he was run out of Mecca, and fled to Medina, Muhammad supposedly received new divine revelations that "showed him" to make war upon the rulers of Mecca, as well as others (Jews, Christians of the Byzantine Empire, other pagans, etc). These later verses take precedence over the earlier ones, and are typically the ones cited by Al-Queda, Iran, the Islamic State, etc.
> 
> For anybody wanting a good, honest look at what the Qur'an actually says, I'd recommend _The Complete Infidel's Guide to the Koran_ by Robert Spencer. He breaks down the usual arguments from both sides, and shows what the Qur'an actually says about Jews, Christians, pagans, women, etc.


but don't you know Robert Spencer is the worst possible thing: an Islamophobe /s


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> but don't you know Robert Spencer is the worst possible thing: an Islamophobe /s


If, by that, you mean he isn't a Islamophile, sure. Otherwise, he seems to present a fair argument in his book. Does he have a slant? Absolutely, but everybody does.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986 (Aug 21, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> If, by that, you mean he isn't a Islamophile, sure. Otherwise, he seems to present a fair argument in his book. Does he have a slant? Absolutely, but everybody does.


i was being sarcastic.i admire Mr.Spencer and his work debunking islam


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> as a former muslim im absolutely ****ing scared of what those sand monkeys will do to the great country of america


Oh, look! A wild *Angelofdeath* has appeared! Do you wish to redirect him to a thread he started? [Y] or N

(This means you should go check on your "Is anyone else worried about this?" thread)

Smilies also help when denoting sarcasm, as does _proper capitalization and grammar_.

You know, Alpha, Muhammad's "divine revelation" sounds an awful lot like a pile of hubris:roll: It sounds very much like he got pissy about being kicked to the curb like that and decided on a vengeance streak. It's understandable, he was only human, but if that's all it took to start the mess-that-is-Islam, humanity was screwed centuries ago...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Islam is ISIS, al Queda, al Shabaab, Boko Haram. Islam’s atrocities and human rights abuses have remained constant throughout it history. Saying that the only problem is with “radical Islam” is like saying that only the teeth and claws of a tiger are dangerous – and that most of the tiger is quite peaceful. But just you try removing the teeth and claws from the tiger and see what happens. It’s then that you realise that the tiger is all of a piece. You idiots are begging for an attack. You have your heads in the sand. . . with so many muzz crocodiles roaming the streets as you pretend they care about British values. . . and you have muzzled your own people so they can not complain about these dangerous animals. . . even as you refer to these snarling beasts as good people who follow the religion of peace. They cut a british soldiers head off in the street . . .yelling they did it for allah . . . what more do you need to understand. . . you can not tame these monsters. How many more attacks until you wake up and accept that they are there to conquer you and your blather about coexistence is a one way street. They intend to be your masters.
Prepare for the day that everyone of them must be put down Men women and children until they no longer exist anywhere.
Get ready our government will not do it for us.
Imagine an American managing a 7-11....


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

I assume you are ranting at the Establishment, yes? But seriously?

"Prepare for the day that everyone of them must be put down Men women and children until they no longer exist anywhere"? Men, I understand, they carry out the bulk of the shit, and I even understand women because we can be damned vicious when needs be, but children? What the hell is wrong with you?

I have stated (in another thread, I think) that I believe what Muslims teach their children, because these beliefs are indoctrinated into them at a young age, constitutes child abuse and they should be removed from those homes. They can be taught better...saved, if you will.

But to say that we should kill them all? Without trying? Do you realize how wrong and utterly sickening that is?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> One would suppose whether you considered it have "worked well" rather depends on if you were Cotton Mather or if you were Rebecca Nurse or any of the other innocent victims unfairly tortured to death...
> 
> Of course, witch hunts were BEFORE the Constitution was written and part of the reason we have the First Amendment...


Or Roger Williams and others like him


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> I assume you are ranting at the Establishment, yes? But seriously?
> 
> "Prepare for the day that everyone of them must be put down Men women and children until they no longer exist anywhere"? Men, I understand, they carry out the bulk of the shit, and I even understand women because we can be damned vicious when needs be, but children? What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> ...


I believe those statements are more along the lines of overly simplistic ones attempting to stress the revulsion felt by the practicing Muslims.
I prefer not to believe they _really_ mean doing that. Defending one's life or nation is one thing, but honestly feeling that way leaves little moral room between the one who is burning with such hatred and the ones who are the subject of it.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Felt _by_ the practicing Muslims? Which I realize they hate our lifestyle and they're ordered to kill who won't convert...

Or _for_ practicing Muslims? I understand this, but there is a reason I asked if he realized how twisted that came off as...Whether he meant it or not, it's a very serious thing to say, and those things shouldn't be said lightly. Say what you mean or don't say it at all, makes the world much simpler...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> as a former muslim im absolutely ****ing scared of what those sand monkeys will do to the great country of america


Really, you we're a former muslim. Is that when you where making all your savings from the job you use to have. Was that before we had child work laws? Your 16 right? When does your new book come out, I want to read it. I suppose you have a special CC permit too. We should have a beer some time, oops sorry I don't drink, I'll have a soda.

(Sorry Denton, I can only take some much and I get that from the government) you can do what you will for this post but really......


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Actually, if you're working for a family business, you can work between 3-7 in the evening, 9 on non-school nights, from 14. The weird laws you randomly come across...Although I am skeptical of him as well. 

And don't go after young writers! One of my favorite authors growing up wrote and published her first book at 13, she was my hero


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Angelofdeath1986 said:


> i was being sarcastic.i admire Mr.Spencer and his work debunking islam


Sorry, couldn't tell if you were being serious or not. Smileys do help. 



FrostKitten said:


> You know, Alpha, Muhammad's "divine revelation" sounds an awful lot like a pile of hubris:roll: It sounds very much like he got pissy about being kicked to the curb like that and decided on a vengeance streak. It's understandable, he was only human, but if that's all it took to start the mess-that-is-Islam, humanity was screwed centuries ago...


I gotta agree. Muhammad seems to have had a knack for getting revelations that directly dealt with what he was dealing with at the time, and new ones that over rode previous commands just in time to be of benefit to him. So, either Allah really, really, really like Muhammad, and was willing to change the rules just to suit his favorite Prophet, or else Muhammad was completely full of sh!t. I know which one I'm going with.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> I gotta agree. Muhammad seems to have had a knack for getting revelations that directly dealt with what he was dealing with at the time, and new ones that over rode previous commands just in time to be of benefit to him. So, either Allah really, really, really like Muhammad, and was willing to change the rules just to suit his favorite Prophet, or else Muhammad was completely full of sh!t. I know which one I'm going with.


You and me both.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> Actually, if you're working for a family business, you can work between 3-7 in the evening, 9 on non-school nights, from 14. The weird laws you randomly come across...Although I am skeptical of him as well.
> 
> And don't go after young writers! One of my favorite authors growing up wrote and published her first book at 13, she was my hero


We are not going to agree on much as I form opinions early on and am slow to change them and IMO your not much ahead of him so far just better at hiding what you may be. Skeptical is all you are of him, you haven't formed an opinion yet?

Your right about the young writers though, with all they're experience and wisdom.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> We are not going to agree on much as I form opinions early on and am slow to change them and IMO your not much ahead of him so far just better at hiding what you may be. Skeptical is all you are of him, you haven't formed an opinion yet?
> 
> Your right about the young writers though, with all they're experience and wisdom.


You don't know whether I've formed an opinion of him or not. You think I'm going to throw random speculation out just to stir shit up? No thanks, I'll leave that to you. Forming opinions early on is not something to brag about either.

I have been perfectly transparent about what I am. The way I write is the way I speak; if you can't accept that, oh well, but don't accuse me of "hiding what I may be." What the hell is that supposed to mean anyway?

And if you can't take a joke with that last line, I fail to see how you can have any amount of success interacting with people. I did it to lighten the mood; you chose to continue being pissy. Not my fault.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

ekim said:


> The people know what our government has become and we allow it to continue so we have no one to blame but ourselves, period. The 2nd Amendment was made for this kind of government tyranny, it is up to the people to exercise they're rights to use said power to control the government!


How much longer do you think it is be for the American use that right to push back? I honestly don't think it will be long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, folks are getting testy on a three day weekend! :shock:


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Speak for yourself, I'm working all weekend :lol:

Seriously though, to your post I was just asking clarification. I'll admit to getting testy with ekim, though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm working all weekend :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, to your post I was just asking clarification. I'll admit to getting testy with ekim, though.


All weekend? Sorry.

My company made us take three days off. No choice. Jerks.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

:shock: Those horrible, horrible people!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FrostKitten said:


> :shock: Those horrible, horrible people!


Tell me about it. Don't they know I am supposed to work six days a week, if for no other reason but it keeps me out of trouble?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Tell me about it. Don't they know I am supposed to work six days a week, if for no other reason but it keeps me out of trouble?


Boy, I'll say... Now that you and RPD are moderators, I have to watch myself.  If your employers would just work you more, you would have less time to spend here and I could go back to my usual asshole self.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Apparently not, those jerks :/ How do they sleep at night?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Boy, I'll say... Now that you and RPD are moderators, I have to watch myself.  If your employers would just work you more, you would have less time to spend here and I could go back to my usual asshole self.


Yeah, whatever. I would lock your account if you changed. I would assume someone jacked your laptop and was pretending to be you. :lol:


----------

